# Small cell and Mite Count



## Randy Bagrowski (Jan 29, 2002)

For those of you on SC and not treating your hives, what kind of mite count do you have? I've had a colony on SC for 3 years now. I treated with Oxalic Acid last fall but I think I'm ready to stop all treatments. Yesterday's 24 hr mite fall was 10.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't gotten around to checking 24 hour counts. I have trays on all spring and fall (but not in the summer) and I look now and then but don't really time them. You can find mites on the board when it hasn't been checked for a month or so, but hardly enough to bother counting.

I "inherited" a lot of large cell bees on deep frames this spring and I'm wondering what the impact of those will be on the mites on the small cell bees. I need to get them on medium small cell instead of deep large cell.


----------

